# Is this a Corgi mix?



## bk8888 (Oct 15, 2009)

Does anyone know what mix this could be? I might adopt this dog from a friend and I'd like to know something about it before I do.

Thanks!


----------



## klaire12 (Jun 5, 2009)

bk8888 said:


> Does anyone know what mix this could be? I might adopt this dog from a friend and I'd like to know something about it before I do.
> 
> Thanks!


does your friend not know?


----------



## bk8888 (Oct 15, 2009)

he thinks Corgi/terrier. can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

How old is he and can you get some pics of him standing?


----------



## meandean (Aug 31, 2009)

he is darn cute...what more is there to know? lol.


----------



## bk8888 (Oct 15, 2009)

those are all the pictures I have.

Yes, he is very cute, I just want to know what kind of temperament he will have.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Breed won't tell you a dog's temperament. You could put five corgi/terriers in a room and you'd have five different temperaments. Dogs are individuals just like we are.  

My advice: spend some time with him. Play with him. That will tell you more about his temperament than breed identification would.

I have to admit, I'm not seeing corgi there.


----------



## meandean (Aug 31, 2009)

Thracian said:


> Breed won't tell you a dog's temperament. You could put five corgi/terriers in a room and you'd have five different temperaments. Dogs are individuals just like we are.
> 
> My advice: spend some time with him. Play with him. That will tell you more about his temperament than breed identification would.


Great point! I have i flat coat retriever and so do my friends' both rescued from the same puppymill. (possibly even siblings) Night and day difference in personalities. My dog is the most playful dog in the world, he wants to play with everything and everyone. The other dog is just curious of everything but wants nothing to do with people or other animals unless food is involved of course.


----------



## lovedwarrior (Oct 20, 2009)

I think if the dog is in the company of another dog then their behaviors change also. 

They might be very playful and cuddly and loving when they r alone with you but might be very reserved and uncaring and far from you when another dog is cuddly with you.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I think I'm seeing more American Cocker Spaniel, than anything else. It is hard to tell with very young pups, though.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I do not see any corgi in it, maybe some terrier and some kind of spaniel for sure.


----------

